# What's the food like on course? (BMQ, DP, ect...) [Merged]



## AoD71 (30 Nov 2005)

I am going to basic this January (RCR) (uber-excited!!). I am just curious about the FOOD you get while on training and during your military career : . When you eat at the mess hall, is there variety and choice? I like international food a lot (mexican, italian, chinese - pretty much everything) but I also like an effing burger every once-and-a-while. Are you guys content with what they feed you in there? I'm asking out of pure curiousity, so don't bash me and say "If you like what your momma cooks too much, you should stay home. You're not hardcore enough for the infantry... etc etc"  :blotto: . Also, is the mess hall at Petawawa good (if anybody from there cares to answer)? Thanks in advance for your posts.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Nov 2005)

We have some of the best cooks on the planet - you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## GO!!! (30 Nov 2005)

In fact our cooks are so good, that many soldiers are unable to restrain themselves from seconds, and thirds, and fourths, and dessert....

And now we have a problem with fat troops  :-[.

We have the best food of any military I've served with/visited (europeans, US, aussies,kiwis etc).


----------



## joseph_almeida (30 Nov 2005)

They would provide food for every day of the week? Even snacks? And with that monthly rations card, is that all you can eat anytime?


----------



## Daidalous (1 Dec 2005)

Just get posted to Trenton  best mess you will ever eat in.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> In fact our cooks are so good, that many soldiers are unable to restrain themselves from seconds, and thirds, and fourths, and dessert....
> 
> And now we have a problem with fat troops
> 
> We have the best food of any military I've served with/visited (europeans, US, aussies,kiwis etc).


seconded. (See what I did there?)
And yet, these spoiled little kids in uniforms constantly whine about having to pay rations, or having to eat in the mess. They'd rather spend twice the money on McD's every day, recieve half the nutrition, and wonder why a 40 year-old Sgt PTs their arses into the ground.  :
Eeeeediots, Stimpy!


----------



## Bert (1 Dec 2005)

Can we make Paracowboy and GO!!! the offiical Army.ca Gut Police?  Give them their
own video blog?  I can't stop laughing.  I'm thinking of those two guys on SNL who
pump people up.  ;D


----------



## D-n-A (1 Dec 2005)

Franz: Hello! We're back! 

Hans: I am Hans. 

Franz: And I am Franz. 

Together: And we just want to.. [ clap ] Pump.. you up! 

http://www.svensworld.com/cartoons/images/hansandfranz.jpg


----------



## X Royal (1 Dec 2005)

Generally I have to agree the forces messes are or were quite good. Some are better than others. As for Trenton in years past it was excellent but the lobster meal at Larr, Germany (special) was tops.
As for the combined mess at Petewawa not overly impressed (about 10 years ago).


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2005)

And in some army units, when you go to the field, the food is even better...


----------



## AoD71 (1 Dec 2005)

Lol I remember back in the day when I was a young army cadet I was in summer training camp. We had a night out in the field and we got to eat IMPs (individual meal packages, for those of you who probably know them as something else). It was the highlight of summer camp and we got to sleep in hootchies!  :blotto:


----------



## GO!!! (1 Dec 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Lol I remember back in the day when I was a young army cadet I was in summer training camp. We had a night out in the field and we got to eat IMPs (individual meal packages, for those of you who probably know them as something else). It was the highlight of summer camp and we got to sleep in hootchies!   :blotto:



*got* to eat IMPs, *got* to sleep in hootchies.......

If I could just view those two activities as *priviliges* again...


----------



## RangerRay (1 Dec 2005)

Yup...good grub in the army.  As GO!! and paracowboy said though, it can be too good!

Hay-box meals in the field were always top-notch!  But they were a very rare occurence...


----------



## boehm (2 Dec 2005)

I absolutely love box lunches. That little mustard pack turns any regular sandwhich right into a gourmet sandwhich. Who's agrees?


----------



## chrisf (2 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> *got* to eat IMPs, *got* to sleep in hootchies.......
> 
> If I could just view those two activities as *priviliges* again...



Or better yet, start out at the begining, and refuse to ever look at those things as anything but privelages, and then you'll always love your job 

But yeah, to echo what everyone else has already said several times, Canadian mess food is generally great (I've had a few bad meals, but really, it's only been a few)

Most messes (Actually, saying most, only because I haven't been in every mess in existence, but yeah, every mess I've been in) offers two main courses, two starches, and an vegetable (For example, the steam trays might include pork chops, chicken wraps, baked potatoes, rice, and mixed vegetables, another day it might include poached fish, burgers, rice, fries, and green beans). You pick a main course, a starch, and vegetable.

There's always variety, the mess may repeat itself on a weekly schedule, but certainly don't expect to get the same thing two days in a row (Most messes also have a "steak night", depending on the mess, this may be a thing to look foreward to or dread, no mess names no pack drill  ). Every once in a while you might get a "theme meal" of sorts (Always loved when they put out a "chinese food" spread... I think one of the best meals I've ever had was at a small airforce mess on an evening when they put out chinese food, can you say home made egg rolls? Mmmm...)

The messes also generally include a salad bar (The size and variety of which depends on the mess, but at minimum, there'll be a green salad, some sort of macaroni or potatoe salad, a good selection of fruit... that's for a small mess, the salad bar in kingston was probably 20+ feet long, all sorts of goodies, used to love the cheeses)

Most of the bigger messes also offer option of a sandwhich bar during the weekdays at lunchtime (A half dozen different options of meat, and a selection of sandwhiches, just walk and up and tell them what you'd like).

As far as the IMPs go, they're rations with a self life of what? 4 years? 5 years? Either way, that being considered, they're delicious. I mean, in comparison to say, mess food or a home cooked meal, they're not so great, but really, as far as rations go, they're delicious, I get irritated to no end by people who complain about them, I've never had a problem eating an IMP (Particularly because I'm usually hungry in the field). Lots of food, reasonable variety, even vegetarian alternatives (If you can get your hands on some veggie IMPs for a couple of meals, go for it, they're great)

Beyond the rats (rations), you'll get the LMCs (Light Meal, Combat) once in a while, also known as patrol rations, basically quick snack food (Beef Jerky, Pepperoni Snacks, chocolate bars, granola bars, hot chocolate, all sorts of goodies that you can cram in your webbing for later consumption), issued for various reasons, dependent on your supply chain and the nature of the exercise.

Hay boxes in the field can't be beaten either, always sucks for those of us on shift work (Read: Siggies doing rad shifts) though, because it means either wake up half way through your off time for a delicious hay box meal, or scavenge under the seat in the pod for left over rations when you get up for your crap later (Most people have the sense to leave instructions with their fellow det members before they go to sleep if they want to be woken up for meals or not, as nothing feels worse then deciding whether or not to go poke your buddy before you go to breakfest to ask him if the wants some or not, when he's got three hours of sleep left).

But seriously, in reference to hay boxes, generally, it's whatever the nearest mess happens to be serving that evening, but you only get one each of main course, starch, and veg, still delicious. They always send out some fresh fruit, some juice, probably a bit of desert, some milk, coffee, lots of nice stuff.

Field Kitchens also rock, basically, a mess in the field, anything a small mess can offer you, only in the field, including the salad bar (Nothing like a big slice of water melon in the field on a hot summer day, yummy...)

End result, I just spent a good chunk of time writing probably two pages on food in the CF... as Napoleon said, an army marches on it's stomach, and apparently, our army took that to heart.

P.S. Box Lunches... what the heck is up with the butter on the Sandwhiches? I'd take soggy bread over butter on a sandwhich any day, or at least give me an extra mustard packet to cover up that magarine taste


----------



## DEVES (2 Dec 2005)

I'm on my basic right now and the food is pretty good. There always seconds and were always throwing out a couple garbage bags full of food.
The desserts are freaking awesome. Lots of milk and juice boxes. Lots of toast and jam.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or better yet, start out at the begining, and refuse to ever look at those things as anything but privelages, and then you'll always love your job



How long have you been in the army?



> As far as the IMPs go, they're rations with a self life of what? 4 years? 5 years? Either way, that being considered, they're delicious. I mean, in comparison to say, mess food or a home cooked meal, they're not so great, but really, as far as rations go, they're delicious, I get irritated to no end by people who complain about them, I've never had a problem eating an IMP (Particularly because I'm usually hungry in the field).



Until you have consumed IMPs/MREs day in, day out for half a year at a time, you can just shut up! They are adequate, and consumable, and that's about it, only people with little experience with them still consider them to be a "delicious" novelty.



> Beyond the rats (rations), you'll get the LMCs (Light Meal, Combat) once in a while, also known as patrol rations, basically quick snack food (Beef Jerky, Pepperoni Snacks, chocolate bars, granola bars, hot chocolate, all sorts of goodies that you can cram in your webbing for later consumption), issued for various reasons, dependent on your supply chain and the nature of the exercise.



In all of my time in the CF, I've only seen these once, and it was being eaten by a Bde HQ sig op - go figure...


----------



## AoD71 (2 Dec 2005)

Wow! Reading these posts is giving me the feeling that I'm going to love my military career on the food alone! Damn, it sounds just as good as eating at a buffet. I gotta thank you guys for your posts, especially Sig Op with his lengthy and informative piece.


----------



## boehm (2 Dec 2005)

> Damn, it sounds just as good as eating at a buffet.



Yeah on basic that is kind of what it is like. Except you only get 6 minutes to eat all you can and the line is out the door and half way around the block.


----------



## chrisf (2 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> How long have you been in the army?



Sorry if you're jaded and bitter about what you do, but I'm a reservist, your job is my hobby 

(But seriously, blatently inflamatory commenst aside, I'm also an optimist, I refuse to look at the negative side of anything, always the positive side, it's been my experience with everything, that if you approach things with a positive attitude, you're more likely to get a positive result, approach things with a negative attitude, you're garunteed to get a negative result, the suggestion was more intended as a way of suggesting to the original post that it's always a good idea to look on the brigh side of things)



> Until you have consumed IMPs/MREs day in, day out for half a year at a time, you can just shut up! They are adequate, and consumable, and that's about it, only people with little experience with them still consider them to be a "delicious" novelty.



I certainly wouldn't consider them a "delicious novelty" but again, I'm an optimist, considering the fact that they've got a shelf life of what? Three years? Five years? And compared to other rations available? They're not that bad... I just can't stand people who complain about them on day two... I'm not saying they're great by any standard of food, far from it,   just by good by standards of comprable rations.



> In all of my time in the CF, I've only seen these once, and it was being eaten by a Bde HQ sig op - go figure...



Complain to your supply chain.

P. S. Beef Jerky is the one to aim for, the pepperoni is terrible, and the dehydrated cheese is, well, an acquired taste.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Sorry if you're jaded and bitter about what you do, but I'm a reservist, your job is my hobby
> [\quote]
> 
> I'm not even going to start the reg/reserve thing here, but hey, have'nt both of the people who have gotten "gender re-orientation" surgeries on the CF been sig ops?
> ...


----------



## meni0n (2 Dec 2005)

Perhaps it's something in the west, because we got them on an ex in Meaford last May


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Dec 2005)

> have'nt both of the people who have gotten "gender re-orientation" surgeries on the CF been sig ops?



 :rofl: That's awesome. I didn't know that. 

But hey, I guess the countless hours of sitting alone in a truck staring at the back of a door can lead to some serious...self-reflection? (shall we call it) ;D

And I've never even heard of these snack packs...heck, I bring my own.


----------



## chrisf (2 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to start the reg/reserve thing here, but hey, have'nt both of the people who have gotten "gender re-orientation" surgeries on the CF been sig ops?



Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## AoD71 (4 Dec 2005)

What does Sig Ops stand for anyways?


----------



## GO!!! (4 Dec 2005)

Sig Op = Signals Operator MOC 215, an amalgamation of the former 211 (radio operator) and 212, (telphone operator).

Basically, the guy that sets up and uses the radio.


----------



## Daidalous (9 Dec 2005)

I will say one thing.  Imp's are a  bit better than they used to be, but after a week or two of them, there just fuel for the body


----------



## loyalist (11 Dec 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Lol I remember back in the day when I was a young army cadet I was in summer training camp. We had a night out in the field and we got to eat IMPs (individual meal packages, for those of you who probably know them as something else). It was the highlight of summer camp and we got to sleep in hootchies!  :blotto:



Wait until you *get* to eat IMPs to the point that you get some very, very weird digestive problems. Still, I've heard that they're better than MREs and are quite good for field rations. nevertheless, I find it hilarious when cadets shout their praises. Wait for the post-field bathroom adventure as all the chemicals they put in those to help keep you "operation" catch up with you.


----------



## AoD71 (11 Dec 2005)

LOL Thats funny cuz I remember my WO at the time telling me a story. Now, I didn't have a problem that, but he said thay they indeed keep you from going so you dont have to worry about it in the field. He said that after _a week_ it just hit him right out of the blue. I didn't envy him, but you have to admit, it IS a nice little feature they have in there.


----------



## GO!!! (11 Dec 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I don't consider getting constipated a good feature, its unhealthy and uncomfortable.
> 
> You should be 'going' at least once a day, you don't do it as often eating IMP's because you are in the field and using up almost everything you eat. Sit at home and eat IMP's for a while, you'll probably find the effects to be the same as eating normal food.



Nope. 

When you eat hayboxes in the field you will find that you are indeed quite regular, sometimes even disturbingly so. The feature you are speaking of is a lack of fibre, which hayboxes generally have in abundance, and IMPs/MREs don't have at all.


----------



## Kendrick (12 Dec 2005)

Hmmm good old IMP constipation bread.


----------



## RangerRay (13 Dec 2005)

It's amazing how after week's worth of IMPs, they sense a flush toilet in the near vicinity of your body...


----------



## Kinote (8 Jan 2006)

A friend of mine gave me some of his spare field rations one day and is there ever some good stuff in there! ...Got me addicted to Mirage bars too, although I haven't seen those in a few months.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jan 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or better yet, start out at the begining, and refuse to ever look at those things as anything but privelages, and then you'll always love your job
> 
> But yeah, to echo what everyone else has already said several times, Canadian mess food is generally great (I've had a few bad meals, but really, it's only been a few)
> 
> ...



Damn!

This information should be on the recruiting site..I'm sold! I think I wanna be a cook now...


----------



## Kinote (14 Jan 2006)

"Join the Canadian Forces! See the world! Meet new people! Challenge yourself daily! And damn, do we ever have good food!" ...You know, it might just work!


----------



## TCBF (14 Jan 2006)

The food is actally quite good.  Most of the people who complain about it never ate so good at home.

Our cooks are the best.

Tom


----------



## Daidalous (14 Jan 2006)

I love going no course and eatting in the mess.  Some one cooks the food, serves it to me, It tastes good and my dishes are cleaned for me.     That sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Soon2binfantry (14 Jan 2006)

You guys can't forget the delicious IMPs. Those are pretty good 2.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Jan 2006)

Summer 95 and 96 there were lots of Light Meal packs going around Gagetown.  There was probably a bunch that had expired and they wanted to pawn them off on a bunch of jr officers to have a laugh when we actually ate them.  
I liked the pepperoni.  It was like they had been stored in a road salt pyramid for a year, and were sweating salt.  The dried cheese was usefull as a fire starter, but since we were never allowed to have fires, there was much cheese distributed along the Lawfield Corridor.

Mess food rocks, and I never got sick of the IMP'S.  I used to brag to my friends about how good the food was.  Nothin' makes a meal like having a cold chocolate milk machine handy and drinking it until you are in pain.  If only those glasses wern't so damn small.


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Sig Op = Signals Operator MOC 215, an amalgamation of the former 211 (radio operator) and 212, (telphone operator).
> 
> Basically, the guy that sets up and uses the radio.



Amalgamation of Tel op (Tele-type, not telephone, data over HF, the linemen have handled most of the telephone stuff for quite a while...) and Rad Op (Radio Operator) actually.

Tac rad is to a sig op what section attacks are to an infanteer... basic stuff... instructing on the equipment, strategic HF, sattelite, signals dispatch, microwave connections, electronic warfare, all sig op stuff 

In fact, in a tac-rad CP, we're not supposed to use the radio, the officers are supposed to be the one's talking to the troops, we're just supposed to set up the equipment, then monitor for VP.

And to tie it to the thread, we eat well while we do it


----------



## Ed Gagnon (10 Mar 2006)

The food in G-104 in Petawawa is outstanding.  You cannot find a better choice or presentation of the food.  It is excellent in all respects.  If you live in you will not complain about the meals.

Food in the field is also very good.  I do not ever remember finding the food in the field anything to complain about.

Good luck and good eating.  See you at the gym!!

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa


----------



## Cliffy433 (10 Mar 2006)

Got of the bus for GMT summer of '98 in Wainwright... first meal ever was grilled salmon steaks... I thought I was in heaven!

Then the Brits got a hold of the kitchen!

Summer '01 - JLC - lunchtime - philly cheesesteak sandwiches - witnessed the Snr Brit cook reach into the meat bucket, pull out a handful of meat, onions and peppers, then dip it in the "molten, orange, cheese-flavoured dipping sauce" bucket, eat it, wipe his hands on his shirt and go back to serving!  Went up CoC with complaint.

After that - no more Brits on the serving line - they were kept in the back "preparing" our food for the rest of the summer.  God knows what hell I've consumed.

If there are any Brit cooks on this site who take pride in their work who are offended by what I've stated - there were witnesses other than myself... the memo I submitted can probably still be found on my course file in Wainwright.

American MRE's are quickly improving - their MRE Bread is WAY better (esp the whole wheat with Blackberry jam and crackers with jalapeno cheese) - the messes are nowhere near ours.

My only major complaint about box lunches - two sandwiches, a tub of potatoe salad, and only one TINY mustard pack!!!

CFD Dundurn is the only place that gives two mustard packs!  Any CF cooks on here?  Please - a mustard for each sandwich and one for the potato or macaroni salad!  Thank you!

tlm.


----------



## TCBF (10 Mar 2006)

"Nothin' makes a meal like having a cold chocolate milk machine handy and drinking it until you are in pain.  If only those glasses wern't so damn small."

- Liquid chocolate donut?


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ...Nothin' makes a meal like having a cold chocolate milk machine handy and drinking it until you are in pain...



Ugh... I know that feeling... after about the 7th glass its really hard to do any work after lunch for at least an hour.....

after the first week of being on ration strength and realizing that no one is gonna take the food away, I usually slow down my milk intake...

if i didnt, i would have udders by the end of a tasking....

And yes... Pettawawa has an Amazing Mess.... some of the best food ive ever had... that and Trenton is up there... Borden and Meaford are pretty good as well. and Connaught could hold its own..

basically Food Goes in me...


----------



## Mosher (23 Feb 2009)

Was wondering what foods are served at each meal and portions during the bmq reg force?

May be a weird question,but I train mma and eat 100 percent organic and consume the proper amount of vitamins, efas, proteins, carbs and so on. And am wondering what the meals are like. 

I would like to estimate grams of protein, vitamins, and carbs in each meal based on the information that i will hopefully receive from this question. Thank you for your time.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

What is a "mma"?

I take it efas are some sort of suppliment?


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Feb 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> I would like to estimate grams of protein, vitamins, and carbs in each meal based on the information that i will hopefully receive from this question. Thank you for your time.



Do you really expect anyone to describe every possible meal for you in enough detail for that?

There's lots of food, a variety of choices at each meal.


----------



## Mosher (23 Feb 2009)

MMA is mixed martial arts or better known as UFC.

And efas are your healthy fats including omega 3, 6, 7, 9 and mono/polyunsaturates. which are found in oils, nuts, fish, eggs and so on.


----------



## Mosher (23 Feb 2009)

Even an idea of some meals, i dont need to know every meal. Health and nutrition is very important to me. Also, are you allowed to bring a multi vitamin??


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2009)

Jesus is crying again.......


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

As Michael said, there is a large variety of foods, salads and side trays with yogurts, etc.  The CF Mess Halls are starting to get away from unhealthy foods, but still not to the standard that some would think.  You will have several choices at each meal, and during lunch there is usually Sandwich Bars set up in most Messes. 

If for some health or Religious reason a person requires a special dietary meal plan, then they can be accommodated.


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

Mosher,
Even if I went and started to list things that are served in our cafeteria.... it's all cafeteria food in the end.  Furthermore, once you go out into the field, you eat Haybox food (prepared & stored in thermos boxes)... or you eat individual meal packets.... 

The CF does consult with nutritionists when developing ration packs & menus.
It's good hearty food.... though nothing I'd call gourmet eating


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Feb 2009)

There is no hope in heck of you getting 100% organic from a mass food production facility such as a CF mess hall. And no you can not bring your own food or after getting there have your own food as it is not allowed on your living floors.

In any meal line there is a meat, a starch/pasta and a veggi all vary by day.  The portions are based on the Canadian food guidelines. There is always a salad bar as well.


----------



## Mosher (23 Feb 2009)

Thank you very much.

I definately know theres no chance in hell of any organic food. And was under the impression they give you a meal and thats what youve got, no choices. I really am just conserned about vitamin deficancy and low protein.

Your answers have given me a better understanding of meal time and am not concerned anymore. Thank you, i appreciate it. As long as i get meat and veggies im good.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

It is almost 'universal' that Thursday is "Steak Night".    ;D


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

... might be the occasional "mystery meat" but.... it IS edible - sort of


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Feb 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> I really am just conserned about vitamin deficancy and low protein.



What! 

Crikey, I nearly coughed up my lamington!

From a Mess, you'll be eating a wider balanced variety, more so than you mom cooks.

There will be more concern to other realistic things other than the food you shovel into your damper hole.

OWDU


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2009)

If it's the chocolate one, with cream , 
send me some, please !


----------



## chrisf (23 Feb 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.
> 
> I definately know theres no chance in hell of any organic food. And was under the impression they give you a meal and thats what youve got, no choices. I really am just conserned about vitamin deficancy and low protein.
> 
> Your answers have given me a better understanding of meal time and am not concerned anymore. Thank you, i appreciate it. As long as i get meat and veggies im good.




For a normal supper... from the steam line alone, there's usually a choice of 2-3 entrees (IE a dish containing some sort of meat, plus usually a vegeterian entree), 2 types of veg, 2 types of starch. Then there's the salad bar, which will contain a wide assortment of salads, raw veggies, plus tons of fruit (Both prepared, ie a mixed fruit salad, and "as is" ie apples, oranges, banannas), and usually left overs from a few days before served cold. Then there's also a wide selection of hot and cold beverages, deserts.

For lunch, most messes also add a sandwhich bar.

Usually the entrees rotate on a 2-3 week schedule. 

Oh, and you'll also get the opportunity to try some regional foods you'll have never otherwise heard of (Donairs always seem to blow the mind of folks from out west, vs perogies blowing the mind of those from out east. Tourtiere? Well, try it, but I recommend a heavy dousing of ketchup )

As a reservist, and a poor starving student, I can't even come close to afford to eating as well at home as I do at the mess. Anyone who complains about mess food is too lazy to walk the five feet to the salad bar and fill up their plate. I can't really imagine the sort of crap they must eat on their own time.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Feb 2009)

Each meal served in one of our messes should contain a little toothpick stuck in the meat serving of the day that says "may or may not contain meat and or meat byproducts."

In a nutshell mosher, you'll find that whatever calories you can consume during your training will be welcome ones...The beers on weekends won't even be empty calories as it'll help you bond with your new brothers and sisters. I still maintain beer/alcohol is a foodgroup when you're away from home! There's not alot of room for snacking in the timetable, and the DS usually frown on removing food from the mess....You'll still be strong when you leave BMQ if not leaner, if you do it right. The food is part of the 'overall experience" ! 

Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Oh, and you'll also get the opportunity to try some regional foods you'll have never otherwise heard of (*Donairs * always seem to blow the mind of folks from out west, vs *perogies * blowing the mind of those from out east. *Tourtiere*? Well, try it, but I recommend a heavy dousing of ketchup )



Three of my favorites!!!!!  If there's shepherd's pie I want to go NOW!!


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Feb 2009)

What I also should have said is that our mess food, while sometimes lacking a little is much better than some if not many or most of our allies....


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

Yeah... try eating in a Brit mess tent for a while.... 
American mess tent ... why does everything appear to be fried


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> American mess tent ... why does everything appear to be fried



The American mess in KAF made me feel like I was at a kid's school.  Sugar Pops, Frosted Flakes, Froot Loops.....I said "Where are all the grown-up cereals?"  Not long after we arrived, you were able to get regular Corn Flakes, Special K, etc.  Mind you, some of those guys were doing PT 2-3 times a day, so I guess they could afford to eat all the high fat and sugar content.

As far as BMQ goes, you'll be glad of the food, if you get enough time to eat it.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Yeah... try eating in a Brit mess tent for a while....
> American mess tent ... _*why does everything appear to be fried *_



because it is.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Three of my favorites!!!!!  If there's shepherd's pie I want to go NOW!!



Sheaperds pie is definitly in the menu and its pretty damn good too.

You guys are all making me hungry!!!!!!

I am an extremely picky eater, and with that said, I have always been a fan of the food provided by the CF mess system.  I never ever come close to eating so well at home. 

The only thing I dont like about the CF food system is box lunches and hay boxes/IMPs.  But that usually has more to do with the surroundings then anything else  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Sheaperds pie is definitly in the menu and its pretty damn good too.
> 
> You guys are all making me hungry!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I freaking LOVE box lunches too.  I'm a nut I know - but it reminds me of my cadet days - and some of the IMPs aren't so bad either - I just don't enjoy that bread at all....


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I freaking LOVE box lunches too.  I'm a nut I know - but it reminds me of my cadet days - and some of the IMPs aren't so bad either - I just don't enjoy that bread at all....



IMPs are too damn small.  I am not fun sized, im man sized and IMPs just aggrevate me!  I need about for of the damn things per meal which of course never happens.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> IMPs are too damn small.  I am not fun sized, im man sized and IMPs just aggrevate me!  I need about for of the damn things per meal which of course never happens.



LOL!!!  I'll save you all my IMP bread - how about that?  (I mean - it does have a pretty long shelf life)


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

Dunno... I find that the IMPs aren't bad... given a chance to heat them.
But portions are "bare minimum" for someone working hard


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

I'm sure I'll do fine on an IMP then being that I'm about 3 apples high.


----------



## Nauticus (2 Mar 2009)

That is, if you get to eat...

More than once, I've only had time for a glass of lemonade or chocolate milk, and a muffin.


----------



## dimsum (2 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The only thing I dont like about the CF food system is *box lunches *and hay boxes/IMPs.  But that usually has more to do with the surroundings then anything else  ;D



You get two (!) box lunches per flight at CFANS.  I've always just given the first one right back to 402 Sqn...who honestly needs 4 mystery-meat sandwiches?  :-X


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Dunno... I find that the IMPs aren't bad... given a chance to heat them.
> But portions are "bare minimum" for someone working hard


  

Three meals (B\L\S) will total around 3600 calories, so they're roughly 1200 per.


----------



## Kebel (2 Mar 2009)

I'm a bit surprised to read a post like that. I may be the one which is not normal in here, but I don't give a damn about what i'll be eating this summer during my BMOQ. I'll eat what's in the plate... and that's it!

I don't like seafoods, in fact I hate seafoods, but since i'm not allergic to it i'll eat it if needed.

I'd rather focus on I perform on the course rather than what i'll eat in a couple of hours.. But maybe it's just me...

Edit:

In fact I focus on getting in shape and getting used to get up at 5:30AM, that is more a concern to me than foods  :boring:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2009)

>

It is just you.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Mar 2009)

Thats assuming you eat EVERYTHING in the package though right?  Most only have the time or means to eat the main meal, the desert and maybe the bread.  Thats been my experience anyway.





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Three meals (B\L\S) will total around 3600 calories, so they're roughly 1200 per.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Thats assuming you eat EVERYTHING in the package though right?  Most only have the time or means to eat the main meal, the desert and maybe the bread.  Thats been my experience anyway.



It's not my fault you're not armoured and can't carry your kitchen around with you 8). Beside the IMPs, we normally carry fresh with us to supplement. Sausage, eggs, bread, bacon, potatoes, stuff like that. Oh well, another fine day under the black (armour) beret


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's not my fault you're not armoured and can't carry your kitchen around with you 8). Beside the IMPs, we normally carry fresh with us to supplement. Sausage, eggs, bread, bacon, potatoes, stuff like that. Oh well, another fine day under the black (armour) beret



Hmmm

Ok, if you guys have universal air conditioning in all your vehicles, im in!  If not, let me know as soon as that capability presents itself and im in then!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2009)

Matter of fact our Gwagons do have air, thank you very much :nod:


----------



## Mosher (2 Mar 2009)

Kebel said:
			
		

> I'm a bit surprised to read a post like that. I may be the one which is not normal in here, but I don't give a damn about what i'll be eating this summer during my BMOQ. I'll eat what's in the plate... and that's it!
> 
> I don't like seafoods, in fact I hate seafoods, but since i'm not allergic to it i'll eat it if needed.
> 
> ...



I'm already in top shape, and i'm fully confident that the bmq's physical part will be a breeze seeing that i already work out and keep my body in top notch condition for competitive fighting. Plus read any fitness, personal trainer, weight loss or mixed martial arts books. They all state that you'll never be in the best condition with out proper nutrition. All athletes are on a strict daily meal plan. Your body doesn't just get in good shape from working it hard. Your body needs the right protein, healthy fats and vitamins to run and repair properly. 

Edit: I'm with you on the whole 5:30 in the morning thing though, that'll be rough first week around.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

It's actually 0500 there guy.  And yes it sucks - that's what time I have to get up to drop off the little dude off at daycare.


----------



## Mosher (2 Mar 2009)

Probably get use to it after awhile. Helps to get a good sleep.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

Also helps to sometimes NOT get a good nights sleep.  You'll have to function under all sorts of lovely conditions.  As will I.


----------



## koopa (2 Mar 2009)

Kebel said:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> In fact I focus on getting in shape



Well, its kinda hard to criticize someone when you aren't in shape (or where you want to be). As a picky, healthy eater, I'm just as curious as the original poster as to what is served and be prepared for some of the diet changes that I might expect.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2009)

koopa said:
			
		

> Well, its kinda hard to criticize someone when you aren't in shape (or where you want to be). As a picky, healthy eater, I'm just as curious as the original poster as to what is served and be prepared for some of the diet changes that I might expect.



Think of a restaurant with a salad bar. Pick up a menu. Pick one each from columns A,B&C. There's your typical mess hall menu.

No one here is going to run you through all the possibilities, calorie counts or carb loads. If you guys are that wrapped up about yourselves and your diets, you have to get a life. Wait till you get to the field and working, you'll eat whatever is put in front of you. You'll all have bigger problems to contend with when you hit Basic, besides what you're going to shove into your gob. Get over it. There's been more than enough info given in this thread to satisfy the most picky eater.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jones28 (28 Aug 2010)

Just a little curious what the food options are for people on base. Do you have a chance to make your own meals, or is it more a case of cafeteria style eating? I ask becasue I'm seriously considering joining. And no, I'm not some fat ass hoping there's plenty of cream puffs on hand. I'm a extremely active dude who competes is triathalons, ocean swim races etc etc....and a proper diet is key, I think, to my high level of athletic performace. My main reasons for joining would be to hopefully continue being active. Thing is I just picture my high school cafeteria when I think what it _could_ be like in the military (which isn't a good thing). 

So, do you guys (and gals) have access to plenty of fresh food options? What's it like day in, day out? I would think the military would be up to date with the conventional wisdom that a good diet begets the best performance out of active people. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!  

 >


----------



## HavokFour (29 Aug 2010)

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/cook-80

Give you a pretty good idea what to expect.


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2010)

The food served in CF dining facilities is of a high quality and prepared to a high standard with a view to being both nutritious and enticing.  However, it is still institutional cooking, which means it aims at the lowest common denominator.  You won't find fresh caesar salad prepared at your table with homemade mayonnaise, fresh anchovies and fresh ground pepper, but you will find a generous salad bar with plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables.  We don't cater to specialized diets, but there should be sufficient variety of things available to satisfy just about anybody (depending on circumstances).

If you live off base and buy your own groceries, you can eat what you like.


----------



## mariomike (29 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/cook-80
> Give you a pretty good idea what to expect.



Thank-you for posting that link. It looks to be recent. 
Not only does the food look delicious, but I was particularly impressed by the cleanliness of the cooks and their kitchens.


----------



## srhodes (30 Aug 2010)

Great question.  
Of all organizations, I would hope/imagine that the armed forces would be the most serious about putting good quality, low sodium/low fat, and nutritious food into their people.  Otherwise what kind of fighting force does one expect?  Please tell me that is the case.  

On another note, and out of curiosity, I see that the CF has been giving the message to the public that it wants a diverse military, made up of all backgrounds.  It was mentioned in a previous post about “We don’t cater to specialized diets”.  But that said, I am curious if the CF provides Kosher, Halal, Vegetarian, etc, options at its bases?
If not, their message is rather incongruent it would seem.  

Ps. Can anyone give some insights as to what the food on  a ship is like? Are their healthy, non-greasy options?  

Pss.  Are the meals at  BMQ/BMOQ especially nutritious/healthy given the physical demands of the program?

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2010)

srhodes said:
			
		

> it wants a diverse military, made up of all backgrounds.



That is meant to be of various ethnic background, national origin, that kind of thing.



> It was mentioned in a previous post about “We don’t cater to specialized diets”.





> If not, their message is rather incongruent it would seem.



There are various forms of food avaiable in the CF to meet alot of different lifestyles. That being said, theres a limit and we cant accomodate everyone. To expect different is naiive and foolish.

  



> Pss.  Are the meals at  BMQ/BMOQ especially nutritious/healthy given the physical demands of the program?



From what i saw at both major BMQ locations, its pretty good. That being said, i survived basic training years ago on what most people would consider a "poor diet" despite the "demands of the program". If one were to blame their poor performance there on what they had to eat, they had much bigger problems to begin with.


----------



## Nauticus (30 Aug 2010)

srhodes said:
			
		

> Great question.
> Of all organizations, I would hope/imagine that the armed forces would be the most serious about putting good quality, low sodium/low fat, and nutritious food into their people.  Otherwise what kind of fighting force does one expect?  Please tell me that is the case.
> 
> On another note, and out of curiosity, I see that the CF has been giving the message to the public that it wants a diverse military, made up of all backgrounds.  It was mentioned in a previous post about “We don’t cater to specialized diets”.  But that said, I am curious if the CF provides Kosher, Halal, Vegetarian, etc, options at its bases?
> ...


As far as specialized diets go, you *usually* have various options when you're eating and, yes, there are vegetarian options available. As far as culturally specific diets, to my knowledge, they are not offered (but if someone has more experience requesting one, they may add their comments). The food is generally nutritious and is good for you, but consider that there are often several choices of what to eat, and you may choose to eat as well or as poor as you'd like. You won't find organic veggies, but there are always salads, prepared nutritious meals of fish, chicken, etc, often hardboiled eggs, yogurts, and fresh fruits. Alternatively, there's also lots of soda pop, pizza, cakes and desserts, and this type of option as well.

With that said, when you're on the field, you're eating IMPs and although the nutritional value is very high (they are made to be full of vitamins, etc), they may not be comparable to a freshly prepared meal.


----------



## Shamrock (30 Aug 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> ...As far as culturally specific diets, to my knowledge, they are not offered (but if someone has more experience requesting one, they may add their comments)...With that said, when you're on the field, you're eating IMPs and although the nutritional value is very high (they are made to be full of vitamins, etc), they may not be comparable to a freshly prepared meal.



Kosher/Halal & vegetarian meals are available at most, if not all, messes.  These dietary lifestyles are also available in IMP format.

Vegan, however, isn't an option.


----------



## stealthylizard (30 Aug 2010)

Reminds me of a translator that came over to my truck wanting some american mre's.  I told him that we only had Canadian rations.  Upon hearing that, he made a gagging sound, and said "No, thanks."


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (30 Aug 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a translator that came over to my truck wanting some american mre's.  I told him that we only had Canadian rations.  Upon hearing that, he made a gagging sound, and said "No, thanks."



Maybe he'd prefer the French ones, they get wine with theirs


----------



## Pusser (30 Aug 2010)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Kosher/Halal & vegetarian meals are available at most, if not all, messes.  These dietary lifestyles are also available in IMP format.
> 
> Vegan, however, isn't an option.


Careful here.  Just because foods that are acceptable to the Jewish/Muslim diet are available does not mean that they are Kosher or Halal.  Preparation is a key element to Kosher and  Halal foods and CF cooks are not trained in Kosher or Halal preparation.  Nor do we have the facilities to be able to offer Kosher or Halal meals (require separate preparation areas and in many cases separate dishes, utensils, etc.)  We do not have a sufficiently high enough population of either Jews or Muslims in the CF to make this feasible.  Can we prepare pork free meals?  Yes.  Are they Kosher or Halal?  No.

This reminds me of a course run on one base where box lunches were required.  One of the students on the course was Muslim and so the order for box lunches specified "no pork products" for his lunch, yet everyday there was a ham sandwich.  When the kitchen was queried on this, the guy in charge of box lunches said that he knew the lunch was supposed to be pork-free, which is why he made sure it was made with ham and not pork.  Sometimes the best laid plans can be completely sidelined by idiots.  He honestly didn't seem to realize that ham was a pork product.

As of this moment, the only separate dietary requirements that are protected by regulation are those for medical reasons as prescribed by a medical doctor.  Having said that, we try to be reasonably accomodating to the point that we don't simply point to the salad bar if there is a request for more vegetarian options.

Food on board ship and in field kitchens is prepared to at least the same standard as on bases and in many cases is even higher.  This is largely because CF cooks are trained to an exceptionally high standard, but the civilian cooks on bases are trained on the job (if they don't have a qualification before being hired) and so their training and experience can vary from base to base.  The limiting factor in ships and field kitchens is the availability of supplies.  Sometimes, things are just not available and so options and choices are limited.  When you run out of fresh fruit and vegetables, you just have to make do with pasta salad until you get re-supplied.  I remember one trip where we ran out of bread.  Thus our night baker had to bake forty loaves of fresh bread every night for about two weeks.  The ship's company took it in stride though and I never heard one complaint about the lack of wholewheat, 12-grain, low-sodium, non-fat Kosher bread.  Instead we all took one for the team and suffered daily with hot fresh bread!  Man it was rough. ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Aug 2010)

> . . . Thus our night baker had to bake forty loaves of fresh bread every night for about two weeks. . . .



Sounds almost biblical.  When requesting resupply of fresh bread, did the signal in reply read "Leviticus 24:5"?


----------



## Pusser (30 Aug 2010)

Alas, no.  The man had a big enough ego as it was.  He was truly talented though.


----------



## srhodes (30 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the contributions.
Well it’s good to hear that a finger just isn’t pointed towards the salad bar and that efforts are made.  If that’s the case (only medically related dietary options protected by regulation) then I would definitely imagine there would be (has to be) many options/dishes (aside from just salad) that would be offered that are low fat (cholesterol) and low-sodium (blood pressure) as there are many people out there (many in the military too I’m sure) who suffer from conditions such as high cholesterol, hypertension, to name a few.    I don’t think anybody is expecting to have “Mom’s home cooking” or “Grandma’s ‘Sicilian style’ tomato sauce” and that one must be reasonable, but it is clear, beyond a doubt, that the ‘typical’ north American diet is responsible for many health problems in our society.  The link between good food and good health is undeniable.  If the CF doesn’t promote that concept, and encourage healthy eating habits, who will?  "Leadership" is an all-encompassing term that covers more than just bravery in combat.  The CF can be so much more than just a defense force.  It can be an organization that inspires young Canadians to lead active, healthy, and responsible lifestyles.


That’s great about the standard on ships being kept high.  I wouldn’t be surprised at all if the cooks are the most appreciated/loved people onboard.

Thanks.


----------



## stealthylizard (31 Aug 2010)

It's ultimately up to the individual.  There are healthy and unhealthy choices provided.  The food for the most part is pretty good, but you will get tired of it after awhile, especially when noticing the menu is very similar week to week.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2010)

Thursdays are Steak Nights.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Thursdays are Steak Nights.



Its only steak night if you consider what they dish out to be "steak".......


----------



## OkanaganHeat (31 Aug 2010)

Is Friday still fish day?

I remember the clam chowder with fresh scallops during basic at Cornwallis and still start to salivate.


----------



## Pusser (1 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its only steak night if you consider what they dish out to be "steak".......



All food purchased by the CF is required to meet the standard laid out by the Canadian Governement Standards Board, which means Grade A for meat products.


----------



## acooper (1 Sep 2010)

I'm REALLY surprised of the poor opinion of the IMP meals. I've had a few that my husband brought home, and I actually ENJOYED some of them. The omelet with salsa was quite good, and I think it was the beef stew(?) that was half decent as well. I've heard great things about IMPs, and TERRIBLE things only about MREs...


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (1 Sep 2010)

> Its only steak night if you consider what they dish out to be "steak".......



I always enjoyed them. Especially washed down with a nice red on Super All-Nighters.


----------



## Brutus (1 Sep 2010)

The O/P mentioned 'low sodium/low fat', and I haven't heard it mentioned that this is certainly not a hallmark of CF food. Yes, you have a certain amount of choice in the messhall, and can choose (as you should) to eat at least half a plate of veggies, but in the field, the IMPs are certainly not low fat and are loaded in salt. 

The CF is not a diet or a fat farm. But rhe food is reasonably good.


----------



## Pusser (1 Sep 2010)

IMPs are designed to sustain people who are working at maximum output.  Hence they have a lot of extra calories.  If you eat nothing but IMPs for a period of time, but don't do the physical activities for which they were designed, you will gain weight.


----------



## boboyer (1 Sep 2010)

It's not worth the $550 a month. I talked to my folks about it and they said that even with five of us at home they didn't spend that much a month on food. I'm sure other people with a family can confirm/deny.
The food -is- good though, but after a year of eating at the mess, it gets a little repetitive.


----------



## Pusser (1 Sep 2010)

boboyer said:
			
		

> It's not worth the $550 a month. I talked to my folks about it and they said that even with five of us at home they didn't spend that much a month on food. I'm sure other people with a family can confirm/deny.
> The food -is- good though, but after a year of eating at the mess, it gets a little repetitive.



Your folks probably didn't take into account the cost of their time to go and get the food, the time to prepare it, the fuel to cook it, the lights they needed to prepare it, the cost to wash the dishes, the cost of replacing dishes, their own medical insurance plans, etc.  The cost of rations in a CF mess is not just about the food itself.  If you think you're paying too much, move out of quarters and buy your own food, store it, prepare it and pay all the other bills that enable you to "save" money.


----------



## kratz (2 Sep 2010)

I'm more concerned about soup and that it is hot.


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Sep 2010)

In my experience, "vegetarian" meals in CF messes seem to contain a surprising amount of fish, eggs, and (in one hilariously sad instance) bacon bits.


----------



## Shamrock (2 Sep 2010)

I should like to point out, the cooks in the CF are quite often top notch and produce amazing meals given the constraints of quantity of diners and dietary needs of pre-set meals.  Their skills don't often shine during normal meal hours, but for smaller functions, such as mess dinners or private bookings, the meals are amazing and very affordable.


----------



## PegcityNavy (2 Sep 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Your folks probably didn't take into account the cost of their time to go and get the food, the time to prepare it, the fuel to cook it, the lights they needed to prepare it, the cost to wash the dishes, the cost of replacing dishes, their own medical insurance plans, etc.  The cost of rations in a CF mess is not just about the food itself.  If you think you're paying too much, move out of quarters and buy your own food, store it, prepare it and pay all the other bills that enable you to "save" money.



425 dollars for food and board at basic seems reasonable, you could spend that amount on food alone in a month.


----------



## Nauticus (2 Sep 2010)

srhodes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the contributions.
> Well it’s good to hear that a finger just isn’t pointed towards the salad bar and that efforts are made.  If that’s the case (only medically related dietary options protected by regulation) then I would definitely imagine there would be (has to be) many options/dishes (aside from just salad) that would be offered that are low fat (cholesterol) and low-sodium (blood pressure) as there are many people out there (many in the military too I’m sure) who suffer from conditions such as high cholesterol, hypertension, to name a few.    I don’t think anybody is expecting to have “Mom’s home cooking” or “Grandma’s ‘Sicilian style’ tomato sauce” and that one must be reasonable, but it is clear, beyond a doubt, that the ‘typical’ north American diet is responsible for many health problems in our society.  The link between good food and good health is undeniable.  If the CF doesn’t promote that concept, and encourage healthy eating habits, who will?  "Leadership" is an all-encompassing term that covers more than just bravery in combat.  The CF can be so much more than just a defense force.  It can be an organization that inspires young Canadians to lead active, healthy, and responsible lifestyles.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. As I stated in my previous post, the CF does offer different options for food, healthy and unhealthy alternatives. During basic, all members get introduced to a class that educates what kind of meals are best for post-fitness activities, but it relies on the member to follow up on that and actually choose the best meal option.


----------



## Brutus (2 Sep 2010)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> In my experience, "vegetarian" meals in CF messes seem to contain a surprising amount of fish, eggs, and (in one hilariously sad instance) bacon bits.



Almost all bacon bits are made of soy.


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Sep 2010)

I've been eating at the mess now for 2 weeks... only one meal was too salty (but I don't normally eat salt so, maybe it wasn't too bad for others).... and the rest were pretty good. If you like to eat just 'plain' food, so far I haven't had much of a problem. There's usually "something" to eat if you don't feel like something saucy or whatever. I'm eating about four or five times the amount of food I normally do and I've lost 10 pounds so far in the two weeks. 

There's generally two lines.... the right and the left. The left tends to be less processed foods from what I can tell and the right has a bit more of a 'regular' style of menu -- pizza, french fries occassionally and most of the pasta is on that side. Both sides usually have the cooked veggies... and there is a ton of raw stuff you can sink your teeth into. 

I normally head for the left line because it's usually the one with less people and sometimes you don't have much time to sit and wait. I'm not that much of a picky eater -- other than that I try to eat the unprocessed stuff when I can.

My one complaint is that they give you too much food in the lines and I can't eat it all. I've tried asking for just half of the amount but usually it is still a big scoop. One friend of mine got in trouble by the lady at the dirty dish line for taking too much. She tried to explain she DID ask for less amounts but they just heap it on there anyways.  We might be able to cut that $500 & some ration bill if we had slightly smaller portions


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> We might be able to cut that $500 & some ration bill if we had slightly smaller portions



One person complains theres too much, the other that theres not enough. At least, if theres more than you need, you have the option of not eating it. Not going to make everyone happy.


----------



## VIChris (5 Sep 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> The omelet with salsa



It's pronounced 'smoker's lung'.

You're right though, for the most part, the IMPs are pretty decent. While I've only had a short exposure to them, I think the issue with IMPs is that it's always the same. They're all fairly good, but I would imagine for the guys eating them day in, day out, it gets to be very repetitive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Sep 2010)

As an aside, feel free to compare/contrast ration meals (including Canadian) from a range of countries at the NY Times photo feature here:
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/09/04/weekinreview/20100905_gilbertson.html


----------



## armychick2009 (6 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> One person complains theres too much, the other that theres not enough. At least, if theres more than you need, you have the option of not eating it. Not going to make everyone happy.



That's so very true, isn't it???  I'm sure the scoops are the recommended portion sizes but - that being said, they're always allowed going back for seconds! 

The girl I gave a ride home to the other day, was WAY too excited about the food. She went on and on and on about what she ate the past three days and says she has NEVER ate this well! She is actually looking forward to the next meal, if that is any indicator to others about how the food is


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> that being said, they're always allowed going back for seconds!



Going through basic, we never had more than a few minutes to "inhale" a meal so going back for seconds was not realy an option. Pile it on the plate, stuff it down, enjoy the taste later.


----------



## BDTyre (6 Sep 2010)

Inhale...    My section had 45 minutes or less to make most of 4-litre jug of milk disappear.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As an aside, feel free to compare/contrast ration meals (including Canadian) from a range of countries at the NY Times photo feature here:
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/09/04/weekinreview/20100905_gilbertson.html



Mmmmmm, they have MRE Pork Rib.... so tasty. That British ration though.... looks just completely awful. I guess that's why everything is in foil bags. Close your eyes and eat.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2010)

Might as well post this again.

Delicious, eh?


----------



## Pusser (8 Sep 2010)

I find the Brits usually do a very good curry.  Their hayboxes leave a bit to be desired though:  chips with everything and "Oh, sausages.  It must be Tuesday."


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

the German one has cookies and Nutella  ;D


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

The dutch rations are pretty good. They do the 24-hour ration box, with one main meal and a variety of wet cat food tins and crackers with other goodies (dextrose tablets anyone?). I used to know one of the Dutch Div Comd CPP guys in Bosnia who was nuts about IMPs, so we traded a few times. 

After having sampled culinary delights from a number military kitchens, IMO Canadian cooks are definately the best. Give one of our cooks a flying kitchen and a bunch of hungry troops, and they will work wonders.


----------



## Franko (19 Sep 2010)

Love the German Mess. Mind you if you're not open to try new things you'll be visiting McD's or Burger King often.

Regards


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

As much as I live German beer, they only thing they do better is their bread. 

...and saurbraten
...and schweinhaxe
...and spaetzle


...anyone else hungry?  :nod:


----------



## acooper (19 Sep 2010)

Keep it up with the German food thing, and you'll have me crossing the border to go to Frankenmuth, MI or possibly Metzger's (outside of Ann Arbor, MI), or heck, my grandfather's place, just to get some yummy German food...


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

I'm not quite the Baden/Lahr vintage, but I did spend a lot of time working with with 1GNC and the EUBG as a contractor with colleagues who were...they taught me well.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2010)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> As much as I live German beer, they only thing they do better is their bread.
> 
> ...and saurbraten
> ...and schweinhaxe
> ...



What about wurst salad and flamekuchen?

And Mint tea at breakfast (In the Mess).

Autobahn coffee.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

Well George, now I have an excuse to go back. 

Danke, mein Intelligenzvetter!


----------



## Franko (19 Sep 2010)

Don't forget about Bratkartoffeln , currywurst....the of course Weisse Biere, Schnapps....

Regards


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

*drool*


----------



## kona_mtb (23 Sep 2010)

Do they set how much food you are given or is their always the option to get more? I ask because I know alot of young guys 19-25 especially those that are active could eat 5 times that of some of the older soldiers.


----------



## VIChris (23 Sep 2010)

Your biggest obstacle is a time limit, not a serving limit.


----------



## bdave (24 Sep 2010)

Army food is delicious. I don't care what anyone says.
They have really good desserts!

You can eat as much as you want, but you have to go to the back of the line each time you want a second/third/fourth/etc serving.
If there's no one in line, well then that's gravy. ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (24 Sep 2010)

From my admittedly limited experience, which only comprised of ONE 7 week stretch, and then returns almost monthly to same, and occasional box lunches and Galley meals from various places....


You will never eat better than you will as a person employed by the Department of National Defense. IMO

If you have eaten better, you either still live at home, or have a *ridiculous* enough grocery budget to provide yourself with such fare.

I can't say enough about the food where I took my basic. If I recall correctly, we (the Platoon), dropped off an envelope with well over $200 to the kitchen before course end....a pittance, I know, but we just had to let the kitchen know in one way or another how much we appreciated their work.

If you don't eat, you die.

If you eat well, you can still die, but you'll have a good meal in your belly....(I guess).


Just my opinion though.


Good God, I miss that food.


----------



## Pusser (25 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> You will never eat better than you will as a person employed by the Department of National Defense. IMO



Not to be picky, but everyone should realize that CF members are NOT employees of the Department of National Defence.  Although the lines are admittedly blurred (especially at NDHQ), the CF and DND are two separate entities.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Sep 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Not to be picky, but everyone should realize that CF members are NOT employees of the Department of National Defence.  Although the lines are admittedly blurred (especially at NDHQ), the CF and DND are two separate entities.



Whoops, my mistake.  :-[


----------



## Ascendant (26 Sep 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> You will never eat better than you will as a person employed by the Department of National Defense. IMO
> 
> If you have eaten better, you either still live at home, or have a *ridiculous* enough grocery budget to provide yourself with such fare.



Lol.

I eat everything I want for a pretty small weekly bill. If you buy bulk and buy smart, it's not hard.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (27 Sep 2010)

> Its only steak night if you consider what they dish out to be "steak".......



Agreed, not trying to criticize the cooks on this, but honestly can say that's one of the worst steaks i've ever had in my life, and what bothers me the most is that horribly cut of meat, where half the damn thing is grissle.



> You will never eat better than you will as a person employed by the Department of National Defense. IMO


I think it differs per person, i've found a lot of people feed their kids crap while the grown ups eat good food, because they dont think kids can appreciate good food at such a young age, so these people grow up not knowing what good food really is.  My parents didn't want to make 2-3 different things at home, so grown-ups and kids ate the same thing, and i've eaten worse then the mess (not in my own home, or my parents/families) but i've certainly eaten better, and unless I have to eat CF food (because of courses, deployment, etc) I won't be setting foot in the Mess for food.


----------



## Bluebulldog (22 Oct 2010)

We as a society are too focused on food.

I'm currently on weekend BMQ in Hamilton at JFA.

The food, while repetitive, is fine. Powdered eggs, and comrpressed pork riblet for breakfast.....get it in you. Chicken burger, and tough pork chop with rice at lunch.....shovel it back.

Food is fuel, period. If you are spending your time complaining about what you're eating, you are either not busy enough, or too fussy.

Having said that, yes I enjoy my meals. T Bone or striploin with a nice red, and some decent coffee and dessert after.....you bet. But I've got little complaint with what gets served when we're on course. I haven't puked yet.


----------



## readytogo (22 Oct 2010)

As bulldog is aware I am also currently on weekend BMQ in edmonton,  We get standard hot breakfasts every morning...bacon, hard boiled eggs, sausage, beans and potatoes.  Lunch is always a box lunch which reminds me of sandwiches i would pick up at a gas station, cheese veggie's etc (suffer through)  Dinner was minute steaks, green beans, potatoes, pasta and some kind of unidentifiable cream sauce with what reminded me of bacon bits in it.  All in all the food is 70/30 maybe 80-20 but who cares.  What your eating is not the point as blue eluded to.  Although i have yet to have them i understand field rations to be worse.  Be thankful for what you get and soldier on!! have fun with it.

RTG


----------



## Scott (22 Oct 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> We as a society are too focused on food.
> 
> I'm currently on weekend BMQ in Hamilton at JFA.
> 
> ...



Agree in principle. However, my experience says that good tasting and wholesome food, with the occasional treats, makes for happier and more productive people. I work offshore and very rarely complain about the food because, for the very most part, it is awesome.

Why? Because the oil companies have realized that they can skimp on a few things but food is generally not one of them. The workers are already away from home and have plenty to bitch about there, give 'em one less thing to complain about by making sure there is good food and lots of it.

I've actually been able to put my finger on levels of morale just by what is being served. Job going badly for a few weeks and add in crappy weather = likely to see some lobster or big fat steaks. Birthdays are usually a great chance for the cooks to try their hand at cakes which is always appreciated and weekly rotations sometimes see a sandwich bar night or something similar, just to break things up.

So while food is indeed just fuel it is also a needed crutch.


----------



## desert_rat (22 Oct 2010)

I recall an anecdote I read somewhere about the late Jazz legend Miles Davis who, prior to a gig, and after hearing a band member kvetch about the catering in the "green room", opined "we ain't here to eat, man" 8)


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2010)

This may have been previously posted.

"Welcome to the Canadian Forces Cook's web site!":
http://www.members.shaw.ca/cfcooks/

Photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfcooks/


----------



## Pusser (24 Oct 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> The food, while repetitive, is fine. Powdered eggs, and comrpressed pork riblet for breakfast.....get it in you. Chicken burger, and tough pork chop with rice at lunch.....shovel it back.



Where on earth did you find powdered eggs in the Canadian Forces.  Every CF cook I know (and I know plenty) would die before allowing powdered eggs to come out of their kitchens!


----------



## Jorkapp (24 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Where on earth did you find powdered eggs in the Canadian Forces.  Every CF cook I know (and I know plenty) would die before allowing powdered eggs to come out of their kitchens!



He's on a weekend BMQ. Those tend to be catered by local companies vice CF Kitchens.


----------



## Bluebulldog (25 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Where on earth did you find powdered eggs in the Canadian Forces.  Every CF cook I know (and I know plenty) would die before allowing powdered eggs to come out of their kitchens!



Yes. Unfortunately. Unlike the first QL2/3 that I was on in Pet in the mid 90's, the BMQ at the JFA in Hamilton is catered. Powdered eggs seem to be the order of the day for breakkie. 

Actually RTG, I read your post, and almost wish I was on the same BMQ as you. Your menu sounds a little nicer that what we're choking back. But hey...as I said, I don't seem to be collapsing from lack of energy, and haven't puked yet...so all is well.

( But bacon?........mmmmmmmmmmmm.....bacon)


----------



## Greymatters (27 Oct 2010)

Jones28 said:
			
		

> Just a little curious what the food options are for people on base. Do you have a chance to make your
> So, do you guys (and gals) have access to plenty of fresh food options? What's it like day in, day out? I would think the military would be up to date with the conventional wisdom that a good diet begets the best performance out of active people. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!



Theres been a lot of good responses to your initial query.  The thing you should bear in mind though is that you're not going to spend your entire career sitting at a CF base eating high quality foods prepared by skilled CF cooks.  

You will definately get your share of CF meals that include prepared packages (IMPs) you eat cold in the winter, to hot meals served from 'hayboxes' while youre standing in the rain out in a field somewhere. 

Other times you are eating from fast food places because thats whats available, or being served by a third party hired by the CF whose food quality is usually pretty dismal.  At the high end you may be eating at a hotel or eating questionable quality of food provided by a company contracted by the CF in whatever country youre in.  

You'll also eat at the military messes of other countries where food quality isnt as good as ours, or the dishes are unusual, or eating at odd hours because you missed the main meal so you're stuck with leftovers at the cooling stand or instant soups.  

In the end, I advise you to be flexible in your thinking regarding food.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Oct 2010)

I support every point Greymatters has made. In my career I have eaten some truly appalling crap and some stuff that tasted like it would not be out of place in a five star restaurant. My long suffering innards have been subjected to Brit, Italian, German, Norwegian and American rations over the years.

If there is one concept to firmly imbed in your mind, it is to never pass up a chance to eat or sleep. You don't know when the next opportunity will come along.


----------



## Greymatters (29 Oct 2010)

Ive tried the rations youve mentioned, and Australian field rations arent bad, but never had Norwegian - what are those like?


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Oct 2010)

Many years ago I was attached to the Field Artilley Battalion stationed in Setermoen (sp?) for a week to practice target grid procedures in the mountains. They took a liking to me and invited me to stay to come on a brigade FTX, so in all I spent three weeks or so with them. 

The rations were challenging. Cold meat, cheese and hard biscuits and crackers for most of the meals, with usually one hot meal a day. A hot meal was either a thick soup - almost a stew - or delicacies like fish cakes (fiskcoke phonetically) or ground whale meat patties. The taste of the last almost turned me into a raving save the whales freak, if for no other reason than to make sure I never had to eat one again. Since the troops were all conscripts, and the length of the compulsory service was six months, the cooking would have been pretty basic even with our ration scale.


----------



## X Royal (1 Nov 2010)

When I was in Cyprus they had a policy of rotating the different cooks through the platoon house's. When at Maple House the cook scheduled to join us was a reserve cook. They basic thought was we were getting shortchanged. But when I questioned those who thought that way if they knew his background, no one did other than he was a reserve cook. I knew he had just spent the better part of a year cooking in remote BC logging camps. To me that meant he was a good cook at worst as he was still alive. Some camps have chartered helicopters to remove poor cooks before they came to harm. 
He turned out to be an excellent cook.
Overall the CF cooks do a very good job.


----------



## VIChris (12 Nov 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> As bulldog is aware I am also currently on weekend BMQ in edmonton,  We get standard hot breakfasts every morning...bacon, hard boiled eggs, sausage, beans and potatoes.  Lunch is always a box lunch which reminds me of sandwiches i would pick up at a gas station, cheese veggie's etc (suffer through)  Dinner was minute steaks, green beans, potatoes, pasta and some kind of unidentifiable cream sauce with what reminded me of bacon bits in it.  All in all the food is 70/30 maybe 80-20 but who cares.  What your eating is not the point as blue eluded to.  Although i have yet to have them i understand field rations to be worse.  Be thankful for what you get and soldier on!! have fun with it.
> 
> RTG



Watch those sandwiches. If they're the same ones we got through the summer there, they have enough sodium to kill a moderate sized giraffe.


----------



## readytogo (13 Nov 2010)

My haybox breakfasts and dinners both come straight off the base....15 service batallion stamped all over them (I know this from cleanup duty) and ya so far the food has been pretty good save those damned box lunches  :-X  oh well, I cant imagine anyone ever died from CF box lunches.


RTG


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Nov 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> oh well, I cant imagine anyone ever died from CF box lunches.



No, but some things can remain scarred on your memory. 
  In Gagetown doing driving for some course we parked the trucks along side of the road and us drivers walked up and grabbed a box lunch and wandered back to the trucks whilst the course folk did an eat and gab. Sat in my truck and wondered why all the driver's side doors of the 4 trucks parked in front of me opened in almost complete unison just as I was taking a drink of my milk, and quickly threw open my door and start spitting out the curds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,since then I have always taken a sniff before I'll have a whatever of milk.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Nov 2010)

As an athlete and someone who's trained others (athletically), and has been into the nutrition/health/fitness studie/sector, yes i agree food is fuel.  

BUT

just like fuel for our cars have QUALITY so to does food.  By your argument (the person saying FOOD is FOOD no matter what) a bag of chips is just the same as a chicken breast and potatoes, because both are food.

the caloric make-up of meals is also quite important, from personal experience I see the veggie and meat portions to be to little comparatively to the starches.

i've literally gotten 4 bites of meat, and half a plate of noodles/rice/potatoes, etc, with a tiny scoop of veggies.


----------



## Ascendant (16 Nov 2010)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> i've literally gotten 4 bites of meat, and half a plate of noodles/rice/potatoes, etc, with a tiny scoop of veggies.



Need them carbs.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (16 Nov 2010)

not debating that, but you need more then JUST carbs, if anything i'd say we as a society are over-dependant on carbs.
Especially when you take into consideration that out of the 3 macros they are the least satiating.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Nov 2010)

X Royal said:
			
		

> When I was in Cyprus they had a policy of rotating the different cooks through the platoon house's. When at Maple House the cook scheduled to join us was a reserve cook. They basic thought was we were getting shortchanged. But when I questioned those who thought that way if they knew his background, no one did other than he was a reserve cook. I knew he had just spent the better part of a year cooking in remote BC logging camps. To me that meant he was a good cook at worst as he was still alive. Some camps have chartered helicopters to remove poor cooks before they came to harm.
> He turned out to be an excellent cook.
> Overall the CF cooks do a very good job.



During my tour there, we didnt get cook assigned to us - one of our platoon members became the cook, or we took turns depending on whose cooking was any good.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Nov 2010)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> As an athlete and someone who's trained others (athletically), and has been into the nutrition/health/fitness studie/sector, yes i agree food is fuel.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Many soldiers, especially those in the combat arms who require high levels of fitness, would agree with you that food composition, balance, and nutrition is highly important.  Even the dullest soldier/airman/sailor knows he has to eat his veggies to stay healthy. 

However, this cant always be guarenteed - my comments (and others) are just a heads up that there will be times when you have to make do with what you have and you'll have to wait to get back to your home environment before you can choose and maintain your own menu preferences.


----------



## Kiltman (22 Jan 2011)

based around this particular topic i have a question, due to some serious High Altitude Sickness suffered years ago I am now 'very' allergic to onions and garlic.. ( puts me down for anywhere from a 2-4 days..). Since I'm going to be doing , (hopefully), ROTP, at a civ. University it's not important now but it will be something that could become serious, as in hospital serious, if I have to ingest foods from the onion family..


----------



## armychick2009 (22 Jan 2011)

Well Kiltman, half of the food here contains Onions. We have this debate at least a few times a week about the necessity of putting (what seems like) an entire onion on the pizza... or at least half of the food that is prepped. 

You won't starve to death though, there'll be a ton of other food you can eat, you'll just be limited. 

Since returning after Christmas, I've mostly stuck to the salad bar and I'm still alive and kicking, getting enough (proper) food from there. The good thing is, there's usually a lot of choice so you should be alright...


----------



## Hambo (22 Jan 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, how does altitude sickness lead you to develop a severe allergy to certain foods?


----------



## Kiltman (23 Jan 2011)

I asked the same question of the Doctors after I spent a year trying to figure out why I was sick all the time. 

 First off I was trapped in the back country for 5 days with this.. I was sick,  a day from dead sick so i was told.. even though I was able to stumble to the hospital in Colorado my pulse O2 was below 75%, i was firmly set in what doctors call the ' rule of 100's.. where everything that was suppose to be above or below 100 was not, so heart rate was in the 150's and blood pressure was below 100. Add to that the symptoms of migraines like I had a tank dropped on my head, zero energy and this is the key point; constant, non stop vomiting..  What's happened in my stomach acids have scarred my the upper and lower sphincters in my stomach and the bacterium in my intestinal trac was utterly destroyed, good/bad and neutral bugs all most all gone.. somehow in the process of rebuilding my stomach bugs and the scarring of the stomach  anything with sulphenic acids in it now send my stomach, intestinal track and other parts of me, depending on the amount and what i happen to have with it.. into severe spasms, cramping and contractions.. think of food poisoning and the stomach flu mixed in with it..


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jan 2011)

Kiltman said:
			
		

> based around this particular topic i have a question, due to some serious High Altitude Sickness suffered years ago *I am now 'very' allergic to onions and garlic*.. ( puts me down for anywhere from a 2-4 days..). Since I'm going to be doing , (hopefully), ROTP, at a civ. University it's not important now but it will be something that could become serious, *as in hospital serious*, if I have to ingest foods from the onion family..



Then the question that should be asked is not "can I avoid foods containing onions and garlic" but should be "am I medically fit to enrol".   A simple search of the term "food allergy" will provide several threads discussing the topic, but the most applicable is probably Allergies in the CF.  I suggest you read the several pages of that thread before asking the question on these means if your "allergy" will be a showstopper.  Even then the most knowledge response you would receive is that only the medical personnel at the recruiting centre can provide that answer and only after they have completed your enrolment medical.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jan 2011)

People with severe food allergies who wish to enroll in the CF tend not to do well on the enrollment medical.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Scott (26 Jan 2011)

Nah, they'll make an exception for him. :


----------



## acooper (31 Jan 2011)

A severe allergy is NOT an end-all for someone joining the CF. My husband has a severe shellfish allergy AND asthma (albeit with about 80% lung function), and he had no problems with the enrollment physical for PRes or RegF. The ONLY people who can give the answers are those reviewing your application. Not us on the board.


----------



## Pusser (3 Feb 2011)

It often depends on what the allergy is.  It's not too difficult to go through life in the CF avoiding shellfish.   Avoiding other things could be more difficult.


----------



## acooper (3 Feb 2011)

Agreed, Pusser. I know it's not the same allergy as mentioned previously, but I wanted to mention it as an example of why there aren't any blanket recruiting answers on this board....


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2011)

I agree, see my latest post above.


----------



## Josh_Robertson (27 Jan 2012)

Been reading through some of this post, does anyone have experience bringing supplements with them? It's not that I cant go on a mission or something without them but if I'm in the gym training and working out I'm always making shakes to help maximize gains... I feel like this may be epically important if I'm not in control of what meals I'm eating.

Cheers.
 - Josh


----------



## MJP (27 Jan 2012)

Josh_Robertson said:
			
		

> Been reading through some of this post, does anyone have experience bringing supplements with them? It's not that I cant go on a mission or something without them but if I'm in the gym training and working out I'm always making shakes to help maximize gains... I feel like this may be epically important if I'm not in control of what meals I'm eating.
> 
> Cheers.
> - Josh



On BMQ or other entry level courses, no.  There simply isn't room nor time to go to the gym anyway.  After your initial training depending on where you are, yes.  These are broad guidelines so take it with a grain of salt and a wait and see attitude.


----------



## Sadukar09 (27 Jan 2012)

Josh_Robertson said:
			
		

> Been reading through some of this post, does anyone have experience bringing supplements with them? It's not that I cant go on a mission or something without them but if I'm in the gym training and working out I'm always making shakes to help maximize gains... I feel like this may be epically important if I'm not in control of what meals I'm eating.
> 
> Cheers.
> - Josh


I'm still on my BMQ, so far, if you are using the powder, you will not have the time to make it. Bottled is another matter.

The food at Connaught Ranges is absolutely delicious. Couple of my course mates said one of the things they look forward to is the mess hall. 

I agreed after getting pulled pork and chicken kiev last weekend. ;D

Too bad they only serve clam chowder on Fridays.


----------



## Saberi (25 Jun 2015)

I checked out almost every other post on this site related to "Food and BMQ" but found nothing that actually states the amount of calories one can consume on a daily basis in BMQ. I was told that my BMQ would be soon, and my question is would it be hard to eat between 2500-2600 calories every day? I am a powerlifter and a natural bodybuilder, and would like to know wether I should lose some wheight or gain some before BMQ. I am 6 ft at 165 lbs with 8% body fat.

Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## runormal (25 Jun 2015)

How fast can you eat  >?


----------



## Saberi (25 Jun 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> How fast can you eat  >?




I think I just got my answer! Haha! Thank you!


----------



## Saberi (25 Jun 2015)

Just one more question. Would I have access to a gym during BMQ? Mine is 3 weeks longs since I'm applying for the Primary Reserves.


----------



## DAA (25 Jun 2015)

React SB said:
			
		

> I checked out almost every other post on this site related to "Food and BMQ" but found nothing that actually states the amount of calories one can consume on a daily basis in BMQ. I was told that my BMQ would be soon, and my question is would it be hard to eat between 2500-2600 calories every day? I am a powerlifter and a natural bodybuilder, and would like to know wether I should lose some wheight or gain some before BMQ. I am 6 ft at 165 lbs with 8% body fat.
> 
> Any responses would be appreciated.



You don't need to do anything in advance.  Once at BMQ, your weight will adjust itself based on the training and meals.  You might go up and you might go down.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jun 2015)

Saberi said:
			
		

> I checked out almost every other post on this site related to "Food and BMQ" but found nothing that actually states the amount of calories one can consume on a daily basis in BMQ. I was told that my BMQ would be soon, and my question is would it be hard to eat between 2500-2600 calories every day? I am a powerlifter and a natural bodybuilder, and would like to know wether I should lose some wheight or gain some before BMQ. I am 6 ft at 165 lbs with 8% body fat.
> 
> Any responses would be appreciated.



You will be given 3 meals a day. However, your time to actually eat will be short with timings to meet. If you're late for a class, you'll be late for your meal which means less time to eat in order to be on time for the next period of training. So, to answer your question more realistically: you probably won't be able to get in all your desired calories a day; 2000 sure, but probably not a whole lot more.

Here is some reading for you:

Body building and the Canadian Forces

Meals served at bmq?



> Reply #19
> 
> As far as BMQ goes, you'll be glad of the food, if you get enough time to eat it.



Muscle loss and basic training

Maintaining strength on basic


----------



## ZacheryK (25 Jun 2015)

Yes without question you will be fed. All thats left to consider is how much time you'll have to actually eat.  As for using the gym, I doubt youll have the free time on a PRes BMQ.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jun 2015)

ZacheryK said:
			
		

> Yes without question you will be fed. All thats left to consider is how much time you'll have to actually eat.  As for using the gym, I doubt youll have the free time on a PRes BMQ.



Other than morning PT, highly unlikely.

Morning PT will usually consist of running and maybe some circuit type body weight exercises (some using sandbags and/or rifles). Our PT guy was a MCpl given "Most fit soldier" award 6 years in a row. Total beast.


----------



## JoeDos (25 Jun 2015)

in 3 weeks of being at RegF BMQ I lost about 15 pounds, though I ate like a maniac. If you don't eat they actually considered it disobeying orders..

You have 3 meals a day (something I wasn't used to), and usually you can grab many different portions to your meals, EG: Dessert, fruits, salads etc.... I loved the food at BMQ but I had to visit the bathroom a fair bit haha. 

Doubt you'll have gym access, but like everyone said your morning PT and such usually is as sufficient as it can get.


----------



## drbones (26 Jun 2015)

We had a guy in our platoon submit a memo that got approved to use the pool on weekends off after indoc. You could always try to submit a memo asking permission to use the gym, but that being said be careful what you wish for  >


----------



## Poacher434 (26 Jun 2015)

As of right now the PRES DP1 BMQ is 23 Training days. That is standard across the CAF IAW the QS and TP. Depending on which calender days (parades, holidays, weekends, etc) will vary the actual contract length, but generally you are looking at 22-24 days of actual training. 

Those calender day differences will be the cause of why one course is 3 weeks and another is 4.

For example, if there is a change of command parade on that base/TC, than it is likely that the course will stop for 2 days in order to conduct that parade (Meaford July 2015), if there is a holiday and the TC is giving the candidates the holiday off that will again add a day within the contract and push back the training days.

As for meals, the quality of the food will differ from kitchen to kitchen, but the actual alotment of meals will be the same. You will be given three meals per day and possibly four a day when in the field.

If your instructors are keen they will adhere to the meal timings layed out by the Base HQ in order to keep the line in the mess hall as short as possible.

for example, I just recently finished teaching an DP1 Infantry and a BMQ(L), all of my students were given meal timings of no less than 25 minutes.

As for food specifically, most mess halls will have a hot meal line (entree, pasta, side, vegetable), a salad bar, desert bar, soup/sandwhich bar. There is usually never a time where a troop has not enough time to eat. Even if your timing is shortened....for poor time management on the instructors part, troops will generall skip the hot meal line and just grab soup, sandwhich, fruit, etc.

In terms of using a fitness facility is entirely up to your course staff. Some may grant you that privilege to access the fitness facility after your training hours, some will refuse. The morning fitness training on BMQ is generally very poor. 

It is an introduction to uniformed fitness to all students and is conducted at a slow pace and then progresses. Runs, ruck marches, etc are generally very poor. Depending on the individual running the session, some members may get too much of a workout, and some may not even get winded.

Worse comes to worse, bring your self some protein or anything to keep with your personal kit and have a protein water mess drink during your off time to fill in the calorie gap. and if your worried about your fitness level, you will probably end up leaning out since your morning fitness will not likely include anything weighted.

Hope that helps, have a good course and good luck


----------



## Al101 (16 Oct 2017)

Hello,

I looked through every post that had "Fasting" in it to see if the answer to my question was anywhere there, but no luck as the only real fasting post was about Ramadan, so here I am. I am not 100% sure if this is the correct subforum to be posting in regards to this, but recruiting sounds about right. I have a few simple questions related to fasting. Anyways, I'll get to it.

With a quick google search, wikipedia shows the "routine" time-wise for BMQ, whether it's accurate to the letter or just a rough estimate. Going by THAT, you'd be eating three times a day.
However, I actually fast daily, for many months now. I stick to one meal a day, hitting all the macros I need and all, and it has worked out beautifully. On top of that, I also do low carb, which has also worked out beautifully.

Please understand, I am not religious, and I am not doing this for religious purposes.

Having said that, if you -do- fast and all, are you able to do the same at the initial 8 months of training (Infantry) or do you -HAVE- to follow the eating routine provided no matter what?
Also, if the answer to the above would be that you must follow the routine, would I be correct to assume that -after- all the training, you'd be able to continue your eating habits on your own again?

That's all for now, if I remember anything else, I'll edit.

Thank you.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Oct 2017)

Al101 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I looked through every post that had "Fasting" in it to see if the answer to my question was anywhere there, but no luck as the only real fasting post was about Ramadan, so here I am. I am not 100% sure if this is the correct subforum to be posting in regards to this, but recruiting sounds about right. I have a few simple questions related to fasting. Anyways, I'll get to it.
> 
> ...



Personally speaking here, fasting might be working for you for whatever purposes you need it to right now, but fasting during BMQ? I can almost guarantee that whatever workout regimen you’re doing now is still burning fewer calories than what you will burn during an average day on course. Some days are physically easier than others, but all-in-all, you need to fuel your body consistently. Keep in mind the fact that you’ll also be sleeping, thus laying still, considerably less. One meal a day...even if you stuff yourself (which will feel awful if you have PT or obstacle course or ruck march or forced march or drill or what-have-you immediately following a meal, and there’s a good chance it could come back up...) 

I’m not a dietician or personal trainer or anything...like I said at the beginning—personally speaking. You’ll need the fuel consistently throughout the day where you can get it. You won’t be doing super-crazy, hardcore, weight training for hours or anything like that. Instead, you’ll be engaging in a ton of activities that require endurance, lots of cardio, lots of stair climbing and such at any given time. There’s down time, yes, and some PT classes are far less strenuous than others, but I simply couldn’t have imagined not eating. At some point, maybe not right away, you’ll risk passing out, if not, then feeling physically awful at best. BMQ is a very different environment that you can’t simulate at home—you’ll need the calories/macros, whatever. The last thing you need is your body giving out or being even more stressed than it needs to be making you more prone to injury.


----------



## sidemount (17 Oct 2017)

You arent force fed food, you go to the mess at the designated time with your course mates. 
You then choose what you want to eat or not eat. Im not going to lecture youon if its a good idea or not.

Adjust your eating routine as you see fit.

When I did basic a few moons ago I did not eat breakfast...never did before, still dont unless its a crazy Ex and Ive been up for 30ish hours.

You know your body so its up to you.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Oct 2017)

You will probably find that your caloric needs are greater at BMQ than they normally would be. I suggest you may want to go with the flow until BMQ is over and you can manage your meal plan more independently.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2017)

sidemount said:
			
		

> You arent force fed food, .......



Ah! Yes!  Foie gras     :sinister:


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2017)

[quote author=Al101] 
However, I actually fast daily, 

[/quote]

Why?


----------



## sidemount (17 Oct 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah! Yes!  Foie gras     :sinister:









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al101 (17 Oct 2017)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies. It's good to know you're not "forced" to eat. This will help me tons.

My question has been answered, so I will no longer reply.

Thank you.


----------



## dangerboy (17 Oct 2017)

Having taught Infantry courses before I recommend that you don't try fasting during your Infantry course. The course is a physically active course and you will burn calories, majority of pers on the course lose weight during it. Even if you eat small portions it will be better for you, they will not like it if you collapse because you are not eating. Just my advice.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2017)

I'm anxious to see the follow up post to this after he's recoursed.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2018)

What are some favorite meals breakfast,lunch and dinner ? Thx


----------



## NavalMoose (19 Aug 2018)

Those 3 would be my favourites


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2018)

Second supper, midnight meal and snack time would be mine.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2018)

What might be served at each ?


----------



## army n navy medic (19 Aug 2018)

10 o’clock soup when Iwas on the ships. I 8)


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2018)

Breakfast in the Army was eggs,biscuit and gravy or pancake or French toast for example.


----------

